# How to handle RAW+JPG



## Don Goldberg (Oct 19, 2017)

*Operating System:* MacOS 10.13

*Lightroom Version:*  CC (cloud) 1.0
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:

I have been shooting RAW+JPG - sometimes I like to grab a photo off the camera to use on social media and I need JPG for that.

In Lr Classic, the import function pairs the two images.  In Lr CC (cloud) the files are imported as separate images. Is there  a workaround for this?  I really don't want my "grid" view to show each image twice, especially after I do some editing of the RAW.

*


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

You could consider importing only the raw images, because the jpegs have served their purpose. I'm not sure if you can do that easily in the import dialog of Lr CC, but you could always remove them manually before importing the rest.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 19, 2017)

There is a new feature in Lr Classic Cc (I am going to use the shortcut Lr CCc in future) which allows you sort your Import preview grid by file type.

If you sort by file type then you can select only the raws or only the jpgs.   This is an improvement .... but it is such a non user friendly kludgy way to achieve this frequent import process.  They should analyse the type of files in your import grid and give you option boxes to select /deselect different option boxes.

But it is an improvement ...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

He was talking about Lightroom CC...


----------



## Gnits (Oct 19, 2017)

oh dear.....


----------



## RobOK (Oct 21, 2017)

I just did same thing, I only sometimes do RAW+JPG on Fuji, CC does not recognize at all. Since this was a test run, I deleted the import. It highlights that CC is very basic so far!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 22, 2017)

Gnits said:


> oh dear.....



It’ll happen a lot 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

